# Natural Remedies and Homeopathic Suggestions



## DragonFly (Aug 10, 2017)

I am a big fan of essential oils and aroma therapy. I have lots of recipies that I use to make essential oil sprays and essential oil blends for different things. Anyone else into the gentler path of using the earth based things to help us feel better. I take a tone of medications and will do that to live my best life, but I find being able to get relief from other things like this, and meditating both with mantras and guided Meditation. I would love to share expierences and suggestions.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 10, 2017)

While I firmly believe in natural & herbal remedies, I have many reservations regarding actual homeopathy.

Hot, strong sage tea with honey remains the best throat decongestant there is, leagues above any chemical stuff. Or ginger or fennel seed for stomach and digestive issues. Salt water therapy for all sorts of skin and mobility issues. 
And there are many more, like special vitamin and trace mineral combinations that go a long way in helping treat or manage all sorts of conditions.

But things like homeopathic globules, Schussler salts or bio-resonance therapy with electric waves ... most of that is pseudo-science, its main positive effects being on the bank account of the provider.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 10, 2017)

Arnica works wonders on life's little bumps: it relieves the pain of bruises, contusions, and abrasions. And valerian is good for insomnia. I take it in capsules; it smells awful but promotes relaxation. Some people prefer it in tea, but I've never tried it that way.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 10, 2017)

Being from the mountains of Eastern Kentucky we always treated things in a homeopathic way because thats how everybody else did it.
For honey to be effective you needed to use honey that was harvested within a 25 mile radius. We raised bees so we had our own honey.
When I was little I got a wart on my finger so my Granny said go get a piece of bacon fat rub it all over the wart and bury the remainder in the yard and forget where you buried it. It did work because within a month or two the wart was gone.
We used sassafras root for tooth aches, honey and lemon in tea for sore throats.
Boiled Kudzu leaves to pull infections out of wounds.
So much I can't remember a lot of them.


----------



## ScouseFA (Aug 22, 2017)

There's a world of difference between home remedies which are often herbal in nature and have a proven efficacy, and homeopathy which is effectively sugar pills doused in water. I'm a big fan tiger balm whenever I have a cold.


----------



## Tad (Aug 22, 2017)

Decades ago I live in France for a couple of years, and homeopathy was all the rage there at the time, apparently. It was often claimed that the more dilute the solution was, the better. I remember watching one news show where they showed that many of the treatments on sale would have less than one molecule of the reported substance per recommended dose. It kind of inspired me to ignore anything with "homeopathy" in the name.

But as with anything, I suspect that there are merits in the basics, and it is people trying to sell 'new and improved' versions or to push into new markets that drive things to extremes. I do believe that there are a lot of things naturally occurring which we either need or can benefit from.

I have a couple that aren't medicinal, but maybe fit in here? 

I've become a big fan of my Netti-Pot. I'd vaguely heard that Oprah had been raving about them, but ignored all of that until I had a sinus infection and a doctor demanded indignantly why, with my history of congestion and infections, I wasn't using one? I started using one, and it has really helped with the congestion, it reduces my allergies and reduces the impact of colds, and I think I even sleep better for breathing better. It doesn't make these things go away, but it makes them less severe. (and apparently this is something they've used in India for centuries, it was just that someone more recently commercialized it in the western world). Oh, and I just make my own mix using kosher salt and a bit of baking soda, rather than buying the pre-made packets of salts, so it keeps the price down.

One thing that I've learned from physiotherapy is that a lot of joint pain comes from chronically tight muscles that aren't letting a joint move properly. Stretching can help, but some muscles are easier to stretch than others. Something my awesome physiotherapist told me is that for the outside of the thighs (and I later learned the front of the thighs too), you can take a rolling pin to it. It sounds odd, but we bought a spare rolling pin, and I get myself propped up in bed or the couch, with the leg I'm working on along the edge. Key is getting it so that the muscles are relaxed. The roll upward (toward the heart) some first, finding the sore spots, then can do smaller back and forth rolling on tight/sore areas. I don't do it as often as I should because it is a bit of a bother, but it makes SUCH a difference when I do. (granted that I do a fair bit of walking and biking and have some knee and ankle damage that I'm instinctively protecting, so I might tighten up more than most people).


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this thread! From Neti Pots to essential oils, there is so much that I know I should do but don't. I learned from a trained aroma therapist on how to make sprays. I do lavender ones for a few friends to help with sleep. They are are a big hit.


----------



## ScouseFA (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm from the uk, what on Earth is a Netti pot?


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 31, 2017)

ScouseFA said:


> I'm from the uk, what on Earth is a Netti pot?



It looks like a small teapot usually made out of ceramic you fill it with a combination of warm water and salt. You tip your head to the side and actually pour the water up your nose and into your sinuses. It helps loosen anything that's up in there and then it runs out with the water as it drains. Weird sedation but many swear by it. My old hairdresser swore it cured his hangovers.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 31, 2017)

A big thank you to everyone who is responding I am loving reading these home remedies and different things from around the world. I also like using essential oils to relax and just for plain old aromatherapy to improve my mood.


----------



## ashishverma011 (Sep 20, 2017)

Is there any natural remedy to stop the hair loss problem? If yes, then let me know.


----------



## ashishverma011 (Sep 21, 2017)

ashishverma011 said:


> Is there any natural remedy to stop the hair loss problem? If yes, then let me know.



Take aloe vera, Indian gooseberry, shikakai and neem powder. Make a paste out of equal parts of the four ingredients. Apply the combination twice a week on your hair and scalp and wash off with lukewarm water.
This is a great remedy to stop hair fall because of the ingredients used. Aloe Vera soothes the scalp and hair follicles, gooseberry is considered to be the godfather of all the solutions to hair problems. This remedy prevents hair loss, strengthens hair from the roots and prevents dandruff as well.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

I have found that using these 3 herbal supplements in combination can be very beneficial:

Valerian root
Passion Flower
Hops

I use them for stress, tension, muscle-overexertion, and overall well-being just before I go to bed. They are mildly sedating to me but some people may likely be more sensitive to them than I. 

Read about their individual uses, first to see if they suit you. Also drink _plenty of water_ when you take them and make sure you have _eaten food_.


----------



## Orchid (May 29, 2018)

I use lavender essential oil for help with sleep and relaxation.
And I blend orange e.o. with lavender e.o. to use to as a relaxing/feel better/happy scent.
This last one I also add to a spray mister with fresh water and use as a room freshener, I keep a small bottle so I refill it every few days.
I like foot baths. I used to do baths but allover osteoarthritis means I can not get into bathtub anymore.

I make footbaths with fresh herbs from my garden.
We have a mini heatwave here in EU with hot weather outside is 30C and indoors is like 26C no A/C here.
So I am in front of a table fan and footbath is near to pc.
Yesterday and today I did birch leaves, willow leaves, marjoram, mint, mugwort,roses,yarrow.
In a pan I add hot water to fresh herbs let it steep and sieve into footbath. Add more hot water to herbs steep again, strain again add to footbath is several times one can extract herbal water and when footbath pail is about 1/3 add some fresh water.Soak feet for 10 to 15 minutes pat dry. Footbath can be used several times during day.


----------



## RockyAO (Jan 8, 2020)

Orchid said:


> I use lavender essential oil for help with sleep and relaxation.
> And I blend orange e.o. with lavender e.o. to use to as a relaxing/feel better/happy scent.
> This last one I also add to a spray mister with fresh water and use as a room freshener, I keep a small bottle so I refill it every few days.
> I like foot baths. I used to do baths but allover osteoarthritis means I can not get into bathtub anymore.
> ...



I'm glad I found this post. Many thanks for it! I'm gonna bump this thread asking what about jojoba oil? This natural oil is widely used by professional barbers. I've been reading a review about these on Mystraightener and from my experience, I could say that you shouldn't neglect jojoba oil in your daily routine. You can apply it on your beard as well on your hair because it can add smoothness and moisture. You can also make a homemade one.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 17, 2020)

My rheumatologist recommends tart cherry juice as an anti-inflammatory supplement. She says that studies she's read along with patients' personal experiences shows that it's beneficial. And pretty much no risk or side effects. I haven't decided if it works, but I drink it every day because it's tasty. My mother in law gets a noticeable amount of pain relief from it. My autoimmune disease is still so severely active that it just may be overwhelming the amount of benefit the cherry juice can give though.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 18, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> My rheumatologist recommends tart cherry juice as an anti-inflammatory supplement. She says that studies she's read along with patients' personal experiences shows that it's beneficial. And pretty much no risk or side effects. I haven't decided if it works, but I drink it every day because it's tasty. My mother in law gets a noticeable amount of pain relief from it. My autoimmune disease is still so severely active that it just may be overwhelming the amount of benefit the cherry juice can give though.



Red fruits and vegetables are good for my arthritis and prostate, but supposedly bad for my diabetes.


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 18, 2020)

Cherry has been used for gout for years.


----------



## Corey (Jan 18, 2020)

I love this thread. I noticed your question was from several years ago. I’m interested in knowing, have you found any other essential oils you love to use, whether for aroma therapy or for topical use? I use essential oils as well, but more so for aroma therapy and relaxation. Some oils that I swear by: lavender, lemon, peppermint. I mix these together in a diffuser for allergies. I live in Texas, which is inconsistent weather-wise, which is terrible for my allergies. Clears me right up. I carry a peppermint roller with me because they help with my headaches. It also helps to dab on my nose when I’m in a public area that carries a stench, as I have a keen sense of smell and hate to be held hostage in smelly places.

I’d love to hear anyone’s thoughts!


----------



## Orchid (Jun 18, 2020)

Started today with german KlosterFrau Melissengeist is an invention by a nun of 13 herbs steeped in alcohol. And it is used as home remedy for many things. Info about it see








Klosterfrau Melissengeist - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Melisana – the oldest and most well-known remedy from Klosterfrau.







www.klosterfrau.com


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2020)

This video starts out as cooking but around the 2.55 mark it starts showing things you can do with food for your personal care- like using egg whites to remove blackheads. Had to share


----------



## lonerolling (Sep 29, 2020)

Essential oils can do so much! DiGize works for all stomach problems.


----------



## agouderia (Oct 3, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Started today with german KlosterFrau Melissengeist is an invention by a nun of 13 herbs steeped in alcohol. And it is used as home remedy for many things. Info about it see
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 .... good old Klosterfrau Melissengeist! It makes the herbs so effective because they're processed in 79% alcohol! Doubt they would sell that over the counter in any random CVS.....


----------



## Orchid (Apr 17, 2021)

More german remedy....Pferdesalbe = horse salve yes was used for horses then someone used it on person and then became a remedy. I ask at a german forum about if anyone know german remedy from past and this was mentioned. Wanted to buy 2 small jars but they were low on stock so they send only one jar. It does help using it on achy shoulder this week.
The Melissengeist has to be diluted with plenty water. I add even more water and use a lower dosage.


----------

